
Show HN: Desktop Viewer for WebAssembly Modules - iwillrunoutofsp
Hello there,<p>I’m working on a desktop viewer application for WebAssembly modules for Windows, macOS, and Linux, and I’m looking to have some feedback from real-world use.<p>The application is fairly small, requires no installation for now, and is limited to the minimum functionality, but I have more features in mind for the future. Testers would get a free license including future releases.<p>If you’re interested, drop me a mail at contact@thewaywarddeveloper.com with the platform(s) you could test on. It would be helpful if you could tell me about in what capacity do you work with WebAssembly, so I can have an idea about your use case.<p>Thanks,
wayward
======
billconan
Why do you say it’s a viewer, instead of a runtime (Like wasmer)? Is it
because your viwer supports ui?

~~~
iwillrunoutofsp
It’s a desktop application that can open a WebAssembly module file and display
its structure and content.

